# Rub for a duck?



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I plan on cooking a duck on the rotiserre tomorrow. Do you guys think it should be rubbed with something, or just cook it as is? 
I think it's pre- brined in a solution.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> I plan on cooking a duck on the rotiserre tomorrow. Do you guys think it should be rubbed with something, or just cook it as is?
> I think it's *pre- brined in a solution*.



Eww WHHHHHHYYYY?   

A BBQ rub? I'd just rub it inside and out with EVOO, S&WP,  and fresh ground ginger. Prick the skin a little bit. That's it.

Duck is awesome au natural!!!


----------



## SoEzzy (Sep 20, 2007)

I like to also stick a halved orange and onion in the body cavity and if you loosen the skin over the prick the skin over the breast and pour orange juice over it.

When cooking duck I always put a drip pan under it, (when not using the rotisserie, I put it on a cooling rack in a pan to keep it above the drippings), empty the drippings every 15 minutes, when you come back and there is no more juice in the drip pan after 15 minutes, that duck is cooked. This technique works for geese too!


----------



## bknox (Sep 20, 2007)

Last time I cooked a duck I rubbed it with olive oil and put it up on a beer can cooker full of whiskey and orange peels.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 20, 2007)

mop it with an orange juice/maple syrup glaze towards the end. 

Other than that s& P & EVOO only with the cavity filled with oranges and onions.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 20, 2007)

*Deep Fry it!!!!!

Seems odd, but deep fried duck is less greasy then 
any other way it can be cooked, and the meat stays
 super moist.*


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 20, 2007)

Get a cajun injector kit and fry some bacon, then inject the meat with bacon fat and smoke it for around 2.5 hours at 300 degrees. You will be amazed at the flavor. It will literally drip with smoke flavor juices. Let us know how it comes out anyway you cook it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll post the results.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Duck was a complete disaster.
The drip pan melted, and 3 foot flames soon followed. 
I almost burned down the neighborhood!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 21, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> Duck was a complete disaster.
> The drip pan melted, and 3 foot flames soon followed.
> I almost burned down the neighborhood!



*Sufferin' Succotash!!!!!!!!!!  that's one crispy critter!

That's only strike one.......... you get two more before it's time to quit!*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow. 
That sucks man....but it happens.

Next time, you'll make that duck your biatch!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 21, 2007)

Try again..


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Years ago I put duck halves on a charcoal grill. That is like trying to grill gasoline. The flames were 3 feet high.  I never tied again. Now I'll sit back and let you figure it out, then try again. LOL Go for it.


----------



## SoEzzy (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeepers creepers! Did you pour any of the fat out or did it ignite the first time you went to do it? 

Last thing I saw look like that was a brisket I cooked a couple of weeks ago when I was sick, I slept right through an alarm and woke up to crispiness 2  1/2 hours past done.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 21, 2007)

yikes/


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> . Now I'll sit back and let you figure it out, then try again. LOL Go for it.


I'm pretty sure the drip pan was too flimsy. It melted, allowing all that duck grease to drip directly on the flames of the grill. If I hadn't gone outside to check when I did, I think their might have been some serious problems!


----------



## Griff (Sep 21, 2007)

Ahhh, the old duck fat conflagration story. It's happened to us all once.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't think there was that much fat on a duck.......I'm thinking of wild duck.

Glad you got to it before it got to you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know what your talking about, according to my mil, thats cooked perfect!


----------



## Christopher1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I would have served it anyway and asked for comments on the bark!


----------



## bknox (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry about your duck. Don't let this get you down. When you get it right it will be deliciuos.


----------

